# Ajuda na compra



## Fabio_R_21 (15 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

Bem primeiro que tudo peço desculpa se há um outro tópico parecido ou igual a este. Mas eu queria comprar algum material, bom e barato, de preferência. O que me aconselham?


----------



## Kraliv (15 Jan 2009 às 10:40)

Fabio_R_21 disse:


> Bem primeiro que tudo *peço desculpa se há um outro tópico parecido ou igual a este*. Mas eu queria comprar algum material, bom e barato, de preferência. O que me aconselham?





O Daniel  se calhar vai aparecer e dar-te as dicas todas...ele é bonzinho 

Eu nem por isso 

Tens aqui resmas de informação no Tópico: Escolha-Compra-Lojas-Dúvidas

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...logica-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas-1440.html


Basta procurar e ler...ler, ok???




PS: Bom e barato não existe...aliás, nunca existiu!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jan 2009 às 12:29)

Kraliv disse:


> O Daniel  se calhar vai aparecer e dar-te as dicas todas...ele é bonzinho
> 
> Eu nem por isso
> 
> ...




Pois, acho que não vale a pena criar mais tópicos com a mesma informação, pois acaba por se tornar repetitivo e cansativo procurar a mesma informação em 1000 sítios diferentes; é apenas uma questão de organização.
Tens desde estações simples que fazem apenas a medição da temperatura - por uns 20 € - até às estações profissionais, onde podes gastar perto de 1000 €.
É tudo uma questão de necessidades, experiência e disponibilidade para gastar.

De qualquer forma, passa no tópico que o *Kraliv* nos mostra - e muito bem - para que não se espalhe informação semelhante por vários tópicos diferentes.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (15 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

sim obrigado. eu quando disse barato,era relaçao preço-qualidade lol. vou dar uma vista d olhos naqueles sites. 
Mais uma vez obrigado!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2009 às 19:46)

http://www.gem51.com/

Ó fábio tens ai uma loja há porta que fica aí na zona,a estaçâo que eu tenho mandei vir dai


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (15 Jan 2009 às 19:48)

sim, tava agora a ver lá. nem me passou pela cabeça passar por la 
obrigado!


----------

